# 1.5 year gym transformation



## Razle (Feb 6, 2020)

1.5 year







~ 10 months 





~1month






Pumped up in the last photo so take it with a grain of salt. 
I’m still pretty small but life has been way easier since my transformation.


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 6, 2020)

Razle said:


> 1.5 year
> View attachment 258441
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got fatter which slowed your process even more. You can literally get lean in like 2 months if you are skinny fat


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 6, 2020)

You made an account just to brag about your body?


----------



## john2 (Feb 6, 2020)

How tall are you OP?


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Feb 6, 2020)

That's a nice transformation tbh. I hope i can look somewhat good in a year from strict gymcelling but it's discouraging when i see how disproportionate and unaesthetic my body is plus the mild gyno left from when i was fat.


----------



## Razle (Feb 6, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> You made an account just to brag about your body?


Nah I’ve been browsing for awhile, but didnt think of it until you mentioned it tbh. I’m going to start posting more though


Mr.cope said:


> Looks like you got fatter which slowed your process even more. You can literally get lean in like 2 months if you are skinny fat


Yeah. This was my biggest regret.
I read about the consequences of dirty bulking but I still did it because I was niave I guess. You’re 100% right though


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2020)

Razle said:


> Nah I’ve been browsing for awhile, but didnt think of it until you mentioned it tbh. I’m going to start posting more though
> 
> Yeah. This was my biggest regret.
> I read about the consequences of dirty bulking but I still did it because I was niave I guess. You’re 100% right though



How long will it take me to get shoulders like yours I have pretty wide frame but I'm skinny af so I get Mogged by fat people all the time? I'll send u a pm or just look at my first ever post


----------



## Razle (Feb 7, 2020)

Limbo said:


> How long will it take me to get shoulders like yours I have pretty wide frame but I'm skinny af so I get Mogged by fat people all the time? I'll send u a pm or just look at my first ever post


Dude fuck the fat people.
There are a lot of other variables that i don’t know about like your diet and how fast you are with learning how your body works so there’s no guessing how long it will take. 
If you know your shit and you have freak genetics probably ~6 months.
If you’re like any other highschool infrequent user probably around 2.5-3 years tbh


john2 said:


> How tall are you OP?


Around 5’10


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for the motivation OP. You look pretty good.
How old are you?


----------



## Razle (Feb 7, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Thanks for the motivation OP. You look pretty good.
> How old are you?


Thank you.
I’m 18 yrs old
Motivation is why I posted this dude. If I can do it you can do it better


----------



## anti caking agents (Feb 8, 2020)

Razle said:


> 1.5 year
> View attachment 258441
> 
> 
> ...



Wait you got smaller? You are bigger in your post 1 month photo than your 1.5 year photo???!

Sick face gains though unreal. Just look at the difference between photo 2 and photo 3 in terms of face and bones.


----------



## StressShady (Feb 8, 2020)

Razle said:


> life has been way easier since my transformation.


Explain, we need some blackpills


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 8, 2020)

Razle said:


> I’m still pretty small but life has been way easier since my transformation.



please tell us more


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 8, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> You made an account just to brag about your body?


Cope he’s showing how he changed it lol . It’s not bragging. You can do it too


----------



## Razle (Feb 8, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Wait you got smaller? You are bigger in your post 1 month photo than your 1.5 year photo???!
> 
> Sick face gains though unreal. Just look at the difference between photo 2 and photo 3 in terms of face and bones.


~1.5 years ago (pic 1)
~10 months ago (pic 2)
~1 month ago (pic 3)

Ty for compliment, I appreciate it


StressShady said:


> Explain, we need some blackpills


Too long of a list to explain, but these are a few:

Critical thinking got better, More attentiveness, People are more open minded towards you, Girls are easier although this shouldnt have been an issue in the first 
place because a lot of girls are desperate imo


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 8, 2020)

good work.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 8, 2020)

Good work bro. You earned it


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lay count ?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 8, 2020)

Can you be my friend? I have no asian male friends


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 8, 2020)

Still Asian


----------

